# أخي ابن سينا : ما معنى كلمة " مقاول" ؟



## إسلام علي (27 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
كل عام وأنت بخير أخي الحبيب م / ابن سينا 
أخي ما معنى كلمة " مقاول" ؟ 

​


----------



## ابن سينا (27 أغسطس 2009)

إسلام علي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> كل عام وأنت بخير أخي الحبيب م / ابن سينا
> أخي ما معنى كلمة " مقاول" ؟
> 
> ​



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وبارك الله بك أخي الحبيب المهندس إسلام علي...وكل عام وأنتم بخير والأمة الإسلامية قاطبة.
أخي الحبيب كلمة "مقاول" من قاول يقاول أي جادل وفاوض ومنها اشتقت المقاول أي المفاوض أو المجادل لأن المقاولة هي مفاعلة وتكون بين اثنين.


----------



## إسلام علي (27 أغسطس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز , معلومة جديدة علي
ويبدو أنك لم تعرفني
أنا زميلك bishr
لكن غيرت معرفي باسمي الحقيقي 
*


----------



## ابن سينا (27 أغسطس 2009)

إسلام علي قال:


> *بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز , معلومة جديدة علي
> ويبدو أنك لم تعرفني
> أنا زميلك bishr
> لكن غيرت معرفي باسمي الحقيقي
> *



السلام عليكم
أخي المهندس إسلام علي ...لقد عرفتك وأنك إسلام علي ومعرفك القديم...وكنت قد أشرت إلي بذلك...وعلى كل حال القمر كل الناس تعرفه حتى ولو غير عرجونه.


----------



## محمدعبدالرحيم2 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

معلومة مفيدة تشكر ياعم


----------



## dimokarimo (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## خبير الاردن (10 يناير 2010)

يعطيكم العافيه على الجهود المميزة


----------



## حمودي صباح (22 فبراير 2010)

شكرا عالمعلومه منكم نستفيد


----------



## امين الزريقي (28 فبراير 2010)

اخي العزيز هل لديك معرفة باصل كلمة طوبار التي تستعمل في الاردن بمعنى القالب او الشدة formwork
مع اشكر سلفا


----------



## ابن سينا (28 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
أخي الفاضل أمين جولس يبدو أن اللفظة أصلها من الطوب وهو الآجُرُّ أي اللَّبِنُ المحروق, والطوّاب هو الذي يصنع الطوب,وأما طوبار والتي بمعنى القالب فلا وزن لها في العربية, ويخيل لي أن نطقها على هذا الوزن من اللغة التركية, وهكذا اشتهرت بين العرب.


----------

